# Question about Pigeon Pet Care



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

We just got a pet pigeon about three to four weeks old on the 16th of May from a Wildlife Rehab Center. He has been doing great but following his afternoon bath he began shivering/shaking. We put him under a heat lamp for awhile and he stopped shaking in his cage; however when he comes out of his cage or even when we get close to his cage he begins shaking again. 

Is he still cold or is he scared by something?

If he is scared why would he suddenly become nervous around us after being with us almost a week?

Thank you, we really appreciate all your help, we are still learning the ropes.


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

That's a hard one to guess, I think. One thing that comes to mind is that if the bath was somehow a little traumatic or different than usual in some way, the bird might just be experiencing some anticipatory nervousness associated with it, and thus with you and with coming out of his cage. Certainly birds are sensitive to change, and change in their environment, and new experiences. 

For instance, my dove loves to sit in my left hand and be gently petted by my right hand, but if I attempt to shift him to my right hand and pet him with my left -- panic attack! And he's been with me going on four years. Slow and easy has been the thing.

I wouldn't want to rule out a health issue -- I'd watch him carefully. But my sense from what you say would be that he was a little spooked somehow, by his bath, or after it, and may just take some time and gentle exposure and re-exposure to you to feel fully at ease again. 

If he starts trembling at other times not associated with specific circumstance, then I'd be wondering about cold, or an illness.

But one thing that's clearly very good: you're observant and caring with him, and that surely bodes well!

Also -- I've noted an occasional wing-trembling in my dove that I associate with his 'thinking' of taking flight, but not quite doing it (or attempting it, in his case; he is disabled). 

Others with broader experience than mine may have a clearer thought!

My best, and welcome to this quite extraordinary forum.

Forest
http://forestrogers.com


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Forest,

Thanks for the insight, i never knew that bird were that sensitive. What your saying really makes sense though... I was the one who gave the bird the bath (Josh) but my girlfriend (Kelly) was not involved.... He doesn't seem to show any fear or trembling around her, it seem he is simply spooked of me. 

My basic plan is to start sitting near Stanley(our pigeon) while Kelly is around and just get him used to my presence again. Then slowly i probably get back into petting him and holding him like it was before.

Does anyone have any tips on "reintroducing" myself to Stanley?

Thanks again!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

First of all,

Congratulations and thank you for adopting a pet pigeon!!!!Wonderful!!!! 

Second, you should allow the bird time to adjust as that is stressful in itself, and ALLOW the bird to bathe by himself. He may be shivering out of stress and a bit frightened.

You can offer a bath or shower, but don't force him to go in, he will decide when he wants to bathe. If he is healthy he will hop in on his own and you will enjoy watching him.

Remember he should be in a draft free and warm location for bathing and for living. If he has a cage, be sure to cover it up except the front entrance, if it is in a drafty area.

You should give him some avian probiotics to up the good gut bacteria which can be easily depleted under stress, and when that happens the bad bacteria has a chance to overpopulate.

Here is a thread on pet pigeon care:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks again for being so helpful. After desperately reading more about pigeons and talking to some other pigeon owners, i have come to the conclusion that Stanely was not shaking from being cold from the bath, but instead he was shaking because he was scared of me. 

My girlfriend and i both care for stanely, but he seems much more comfortable with her. I must have done something to spook him and now he doesnt trust me much. As of this moment, he his sitting on my shoulder, listening to the sound of my key board. I am taking it slow right now and trying to earn back his trust.

Any ideas on how long it will take to make him not scared of me anymore?

Any ideas on how to accomplish this?

I have been using food and water to get him to see i am no threat to him, but i am also looking for some more treats that he likes that are healthy for him.

Any ideas on "potty training" maybe just keeping it inside the cage?

Thanks everyone!
Josh, Kelly and Stanely


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would start by feeding him only from your hands for a time being, his snacks, his meals, every bit of food he gets, he will soon be very happy to see you and will not be afraid of you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks again for being so helpful. After desperately reading more about pigeons and talking to some other pigeon owners, i have come to the conclusion that Stanely was not shaking from being cold from the bath, but instead he was shaking because he was scared of me.
> 
> ...


they do have "pants" that someone here makes for the pigeons to ware, kinda like a a diaper...pjwear...I think, someone will be along to give info on that...sorry i just can't remember as I keep my pigeons out in a loft....as far as taming, what your doing right now is great...but pigeons are a little different than say pet hook bill parrot type birds that are hand raised and bond to people, pigeons are harder to tame, and my always stay standoffish, but some will feed treats and things so they can have a interaction with them, pigeons seem to have a strong survival insticnt and so it's hard for them to let their guard down.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons also sometimes shake when they're excited. They don't have to be scared. Does he still shake when he sees you? Is he acting afraid of you in other ways? I have had pigeons that I raised, shake when I approached, because they were excited, or were going to get a treat. But they weren't afraid of me. Just excited to see me. As far as potty training, birds don't potty train. The diapers mentioned would be a solution. I just cover things in the room when I have birds in the house. Poop off works well to remove stubborn stains from bird poops.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

He does act scared in other ways, its beginning to be very frustrating. I let him have a little bit of freedom in my room, but when its time to come back he just flies off and runs away. 

He will eventually hurt himself and it makes me upset.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Our member, Boni, makes a "pigeon diaper" that works just GREAT!!

For more information, go to:

www.birdwearonline.org

or e-mail at: [email protected]

Enjoy!!

Mr. Squeaks and I highly endorse Boni's PGWear!!

Shi and Squeaks 

P.S. "Nature's Miracle" from Petco is also good for stain and odor removal...


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone, for your help with the potty issues.

I am not as concerned about him going to the bathroom on the floor as i am about getting him to feel comfortable with me again.

i think i can deal with the potties every now and then...

Does anyone have any advice for getting stanely (my pidge) un-afraid of me again?

Thanks Again, your all so supportive

-josh


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi there Josh, welcome to the art of pigeon keeping! 

*Time and Patience *are two things that you need to remember with getting your pet pigeon to get used to you. Never move around quickly, especially since he seems to have an issue with you. Speak to him in a gentle and soft voice. 

One more thing to add, a pigeon will generally see your hand as a different part other than an extension of you.He might not trust your hand too much. Offer him a treat or his favorite seeds from an open hand and allow him to eat from it. I trained most of my 9 pet pigeons by using raw shelled unsalted sunflower seeds. They are like candy to them, but don't over do it, or he will get overweight.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You pigeon will most likely get to trust you again. I agree with everything that Victor has said. Let me add that if he won't take the treat from your hand, then try holding something small, like the cover off a jar. Put the treat in it, and offer it to him. But, of course, this might take a little time, as he has first got to learn that it is something good that he will really like. I use unsalted peanuts. I chop them small. Put them in a cover, and offer it to my birds. The ones that won't come near, I just put it down, where they will see it, and investigate. Once they learn what it is, they love peanuts! Eventually, even most of the aloof ones will come to me when they see that I have their favorite treat. Eventually, many of them will take it directly from your hand. Mostly it just takes time for the bird to learn to trust you. Don't rush it. The more often you are around, and moving slowly, and talking to him quietly, he'll get used to you. Just be patient. Please keep us updated on how it goes. Pigeons make great pets once they bond with you. Good luck.


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

One thing that my dove clearly likes is to be sung to, softly. Rather like a lullaby to a child (happily, he's not a critical audience, so long as it's a soothing tone). I sit and work near his cage, where he can watch me -- which in itself makes a big difference. If one is reading or working quietly within sight of the bird, I suspect it reads as roosting to the bird, and is perhaps reassuring. If you add to that the occasional softly sung song to the bird, I found the result even better. Indeed, my dove would often start to eat and preen shortly after I began singing or humming to him. Of course, birds are individuals, and some might not respond so, but, worth a try, perhaps!

Even now it I find him somewhat more 'flighty' if I've not been working or sitting near him as much as usual; the exposure reminds him it's OK, and keeps him socialized, since he's a 'single bird.'

He was a very nervous rescue case when I got him, and it took a long time, but now, three+ years later, he will sit in my (left!) hand being gently petted till my arm goes numb. Much patience is required, but to see a bird gradually become so trusting is more than worth it...

It sounds like you have all the right instincts and much kind concern; I am sure your relationship with your bird will grow nicely, however slowly!

Oh -- about objects, including 'bathtubs' -- a new object can cause a bird considerable concern. They may take quite a while to conclude a new object is harmless. He might need to see his bathtub repeatedly before feeling comfortable hopping in or coming close to it.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

First let me again say thanks to everyone who responds to my questions. Your insight and knowledge is completely invaluable.

Stanely and i have had yesterday and today so far to work on our relationship. It basically consist of an hour of him sitting my shoulder (he still has the shakes every 2 or 3 minutes), then about 30 minutes of him foraging around a blanket on our floor full of seeds (sometimes he lets me pet him behind is neck, then lastly i put him in his favorite perching spot, above my closet doors.

After all this i usually put him back in his cage for about an hour or so, let him relax, i go do some chores and come back, then repeat. 

My girlfriend works at a wildlife rehab center (where we got stanely) and so when she is at work, i spend a lot of time with him, when i am at work, she spends the time with him. Its kinda like a trade off but it works out well.

Right now, i am seeing a pattern in Stanelys behavior, in the morning, he is more "flighty" he always seems to want to stretch his wings in the morning... to me, this seems natural, and i try not to take it as him not wanting to spend time with me, but more so an instinct that he needs to work his wings muscles. _(he is still a fledgling but can fly pretty well)_

OK, enough story time for now, i just thought you all might like to know where Stanely and I stand!

Thanks again, all of you, for all your help.

-josh


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> First let me again say thanks to everyone who responds to my questions. Your insight and knowledge is completely invaluable.
> 
> ...


well if you can pet him behind his neck...and he sits on your shoulder for a bit, the rest is just gravy...lol...


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> well if you can pet him behind his neck...and he sits on your shoulder for a bit, the rest is just gravy...lol...


Yea, the only problem is only lets me do it at random times. The main problem is he flies away from me when i try and pick him up... i dont want him to get hurt!

Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Yea, the only problem is only lets me do it at random times. The main problem is he flies away from me when i try and pick him up... i dont want him to get hurt!
> 
> Thanks!


well that may be as good as it gets....and that is good for a pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're like that. Sometimes they feel like being close. Sometimes not. They're rather independent little guys. I have some that are always freindly, and some that are very friendly, unless you reach into their nestbox for something. Then, you're the enemy. LOL.They all have their own individual personalities, and you have to go with what they are. You'll never make a pigeon be what YOU want him to be, and when you want him to be like that. Just the way they are. Just approach him slowly to pick him up. Give him plenty of room to exit if he so choses. I do this, so that if they want to get away, they have plenty of room and won't crash into something. I don't like to make them feel cornered, unless I HAVE to handle them for some reason.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Jay,

Yea, i have had Stanely (male) for about 1 week now and he has started to bond well with my girlfriend... obviously. And it just seems like the more the days go by, the less he wants to listen to me. He flies to my girlfriend on command nearly every time. But not me. 

I am not expecting him to come at every command, but at least letting me handle him a bit would be nice.

Is there anything i can do that might tip him back in favor of me?

Thanks again,
This community rocks!

-josh


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your little pigeon is probably viewing your girlfriend as his mate. Pigeons do that often, especially when they are the only pigeon around. Parrots do it too. They pick one person, and that is who they want. We have the same thing going on here. Most of my birds come to me. But then, I am the one who interacts more with them. But we have one bird, a male, who has always preferred my husband. Go figure! Anyway, he does come to me, for peanuts. I chop up peanuts into small pieces, and offer it to them in a little cover, or sometimes just in my hand. He will come to me, and jump all over me begging for nuts. Most pigeons love them. Unsalted peanuts or spanish nuts. Either one will do. Also, YOU be the one to feed him, so that he associates getting fed with you. You'll have to work at it though, as once they figure out who they want, particularly if they view one person as their mate, they're pretty smitten with that one person. LOL. Good luck, and let us know how it goes. Maybe you should think about getting a second bird.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Jay,

I cut up the peanuts into small pieces, but he doesnt seem to be eating them. He pecks at them, but again, never takes any in...

Is this something that he has to grow into eating?

keep in mind that he was orphaned at a young age, and we are unsure as to what he was actually shown as a little guy.

Thanks again!
-josh


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They don't really know what they are, or that they are a food source. The shape is different than what he's used to. Eventually, he will start to try them. When he does, he'll love them. You could mix a little bit in with his feed. Not a lot. Just a little bit. When he's picking through the seed, he'll eventually figure out to eat them. Once he starts eating them, he'll want more. One of my pairs wouldn't come near to try them. They would just watch as the others enjoyed them. So I started mixing a little into a seed dish in their nest box. This way, they eventually tried them. Now they wait for them. LOL. Just takes time.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Any other tips on "taming" a skittish Stanelypidge?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Any other tips on "taming" a skittish Stanelypidge?


If you know animals at all, then you know that you have to win their trust. They're no different than people that way. You first need to learn patience. Just take your time with him. Let him get to know you, and stop worrying about it. You're pushing too hard. We have given you advice. You haven't taken the time to give any of it time to work. That's not being patient. You'll never win him over by trying to force him to like you. You don't win anybody over that way. Can't you just enjoy him as he is and give him time to settle down, feel comfortable, and get to know you? Making friends takes time. For crying out loud, let him be himself. He'll get to know you in time, but forcing it, and rushing him won't do it. Pigeons make great pets, but some are very independent. If you need a lapdog, buy a dog. Birds are different.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Jay,

Tone done the assumptions. I love and work with animals plenty to know all of what you just said... If you noticed, i have two threads going here... i am simply trying to gather as much information as possible regarding pigeon care. 

Second, i am not pushing too hard, i am being patient, but that doesnt mean i cant ask questions in the meantime...

Lastly for you to assume that i cant just enjoy him for who is is rude, and i would expect more from a community so helpful as this.

Thanks again,
Josh


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Jay,
> 
> Tone done the assumptions. I love and work with animals plenty to know all of what you just said... If you noticed, i have two threads going here... i am simply trying to gather as much information as possible regarding pigeon care.
> 
> ...


Gee, I'm sorry if you felt I was being rude. Wasn't meant to be. But you keep asking. You really haven't had time to try gaining his trust. Or to let him just get used to you. All I was saying, is to just take it easy and take your time. Either he will get more comfortable with you, or he won't. Pigeoons can be very independent. But in time, it should get better.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

no hard feelings


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How's it going with the bird?


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

hey jay,

Its going pretty much about the same, the real problem right now is my work schedule, i come home every couple of hours to let him fly around for about an hour or two (he also has free range over my room from 9pm till when ever i go to bed) but it seems like every time i get him out he doesn't want to go back in.

I am constantly chasing him around the room to get him into the cage so i can leave for class or work or something.

So, he basically hasnt warmed up to me yet, he is still very affectionate to my girlfriend... Little progress really 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> hey jay,
> 
> Its going pretty much about the same, the real problem right now is my work schedule, i come home every couple of hours to let him fly around for about an hour or two (he also has free range over my room from 9pm till when ever i go to bed) but it seems like every time i get him out he doesn't want to go back in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, they're all like that. They usually don't want to go back in the cage. When I had cages, before building the loft, mine did the same thing. And they would go real high up so that I couldn't catch them, and try to roost there. Of course, I had to return them to their cages. But in chasing him, you are actually defeating your purpose. That will only make him run away when ever you go near him, as he thinks you are going to chase and catch him. After a while, he will be conditioned to run from you. Don't chase. Pigeons can't see well in the dark, and won't fly. If you can darken the room, just enough so that you see see him enough to pick him up, but too dark for him to see, he won't run. You can just go over and pick him up. When I do this, I always speak quietly to them before picking them up, just so that they will know it's me, and not something that is going to eat them. LOL. Try it. You don't want to be doing something that will frighten him, or he will be afraid of you. Let us know how it works.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

> But in chasing him, you are actually defeating your purpose.


YES!!! that is why i was so frustrated! cause we spend a lot of time together at night, sometimes he even sleeps on my back, but i feel like im doing more damage than good by just trying to get him back in the cage.

GREAT ADVICE about the darkening the room thing... i will try that tonight.

Wow, this makes me feel a lot better knowing that this is normal behavior... stanely is playing with some bits of news paper right now... haha.. pigeons 

BTW - has anyone tried using dried out american cheese as a pigeon treat? (with the access oil wiped off)

THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!


----------

